# Clash of Clans - Looking for clan members



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi,

As the title suggests really.

We're a mature clan looking for new members. We were part of another clan where too many people had upgraded town halls without maxing out beforehand. It meant we were getting pitched against ridiculously difficult war opponents.

If you don't have a clan or are looking to move to a friendly bunch who are looking to war regularly come join us. Our clan is called Nights Watch and can be found by searching clan tag #YYGQ2G2C


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Is this clan still running?


----------

